# Help with sick fish



## Robbswe (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello,

1 of my mbunas has some strange wound looking thing on the side of the body. It started out redish (picture 1) but it was still lively at that point. Now it is white and the fish is very slow and hides (picture 2)

After extensive googling i cannot find anything like this.
Do you have any knowledge about this?

Another fish died with a simular "wound" on the side (same species) ruled that one as agression because it looked like it came from fin picking but on this one im not sure.

Setup is 30gal with 20 mbunas (i know that that is alot but my VERY experienced store owner said it works fine as they all are juvenile and that i can return them when they get larger, and I will)

Water parameters are all good, fully cycled. Keeping nitrates low atm to see if it helps the fish.


----------



## Robbswe (Jun 23, 2020)

Update


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google columnaris. Let us know if you think this is something different.


----------



## Robbswe (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello,
The wound looks somewhat similar to a few pictures but there was no cotton-factor for me. Sadly the fish has died, and now i have a clear photo of the wound. Do you think it is that disease?


----------



## Robbswe (Jun 23, 2020)

To clarify the timeline here. Picture labeled 1 was taken this saturday and picture 2 and the rest all happened today. Moves very quick


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is the only disease I know that looks anything like that. Highly lethal and contagious.

Get Kanaplex online via overnight delivery to have a chance with your other fish.


----------



## Robbswe (Jun 23, 2020)

**** it.. 
Thanks alot for your replies!
Now it's save the tank at all cost mode.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Seems an awful lot of fish for your tank size. Why would you want to grow them up to take them back when bigger..?


----------

